#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Παρεμβάσεις σε Φ.Ο. και επιπτώσεις στη στατικότητα του

## SMBD

---

----------


## JTB

Σαφώς είναι σοβαρότερο από κάθε τι σχετικό με παρανομίες τύπου Η/Χ και σοφίτες... Θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να αναφερθεί και για καλό του terry να γίνει αν είναι δυνατόν, ανώνυμα...
Τώρα πού θα γίνει αυτό.... Στη πολεοδομία; Στο ΤΕΕ; Στον μηχανικό που αν δεν είναι εγκληματίας είναι τουλάχιστον αφελής και τεμπέλης;

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι κάτι άλλο τρέχει...........

*Δεν μπορεί* μόνο για λόγους ομορφιάς να πληρώνει ο άλλος μία βδομάδα κομπρεσέρ μόνο κ μόνο για να κρύψει τις υδροροές,και μάλιστα κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο......

Τώρα,τί τρέχει,δεν πάει το μυαλό μου......

----------


## noutsaki

αν δεν το είχα δει με τα μάτια μου δεν θα το πίστευα

----------


## Pappos

Την ώρα του σεισμού οι συνδετήρες θα πεταχτούν έξω σαν να μην υπάρχουν. Είναι άχρηστοι έτσι όπως το έκανε. Επίσης με τις καταπονήσεις που δέχθηκε το υποστύλωμα θα περάσει σε μια μορφή ήδη προ-ψαθυρής όσο μικρή και αν είναι αυτή. Με λίγα λόγια ανέβηκε η πίεσή μου σε άσχημο βαθμό...

Μπορεί το υποστύλωμα να έχει σεβαστές διαστάσεις αλλά τέτοια δεν γίνονται ούτε...

----------


## Pappos

Το αν πεταχτεί ή όχι δεν το ξέρουμε από τώρα. Το πιθανό είναι να έχεις θραύση εκεί και τα διαμήκη να πεταχτούν έξω. Αλλά όλα ξεκινούν από τους εγκάρσιους τους συνδετήρες. Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι σκαμμένο. Δεν έχει πλέον συνάφεια εκεί ούτε ο συνδετήρας ούτε ο διαμήκης. Και επαναλαμβάνω δεν ξέρεις πως θα χτυπήσει ο σειμός.

----------


## Theo

μην πάτε μακρυά. Στο κέντρο της Αθήνα - Μιχαλακοπούλου, πολυώροφο κτίριο γραφείων - καταστημάτων έχει πλαστικές υδρορροές μέσα στα υποστυλώματα, για να εξυπηρετεί την απορροή από τις βεράντες λόγω υποχώρησης(λόγω ιδεάτου).

Το έδειξα στον Evan μια μέρα που περνούσαμε.

Το να εικάζουμε τι θα συμβεί, σαν άλλοι μενταλιστ, σε σεισμό είναι λάθος.

Σαφώς ο συνάδελφος ρισκάρει.......το θέμα είναι με τι αντίτιμο και ποιος ο μηχανισμός ελέγχων και αποτροπής τέτοιων χοντράδων.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Για οποιονδήποτε λόγο έχει γίνει αυτή η καλλιτεχνία, το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο.Μάλλον δεν υπάρχει μηχανικός στην επίβλεψη( κακώς )....

----------


## ppetros

Φυσικά, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε και την γειτονική "διαταραχή" που υπέστη το σκυρόδεμα (αυτό που είναι μέσα από τους συνδετήρες) με την χρήση του κομπρεσέρ. Η διάβρωση θα είναι ο καθοριστικός παράγοντας για μελλοντικά προβλήματα.

----------


## vasgi

Δυστυχώς υπήρχε μιά μόδα την δεκαετία του 70 σε ορισμένες πολυκατοικίες να βάζουν την υδρορόη μέσα στην κολώνα , ανάμεσα στον οπλισμό .
Μετά το σταμάτησαν και άρχισαν να μεγαλώνουν τις κολώνες και να τοποθετούν τις υδρορόες έξω από το στατικό κομμάτι .

----------


## Evan

καλά το κτίριο που λέει ο Θεόφιλος είναι για Όσκαρ
Εδώ τώρα τι να πω...
Βέβαια δεν τίθεται θέμα μείωσης της περίσφιξης μιας και σε μη κυκλικά υπ/τα η περίσφιξη πρακτικά υπάρχει μόνο στις γωνίες, όμως σε μερικά χρόνια οι συνδετήρες θα χουν γίνει Φ20 και θα την πετάξουν την υδρορρόη.

----------


## CVENG

Παραδειγματα προς αποφυγην !





@ Pappos, Δλδ η επικαλυψη ειναι αυτη που λειτουργει υπερ της περισφιξης ? Τωρα που δεν εχει επικαλυψη η διατομη, δεν ειναι και περισφιγμενη ?

Η οικοδομη κατα την προσωπικη μου αποψη, θα λειτουργησει τελεια στους επομενους σεισμους, απλα δεν προκειται να "συμμετασχει" ενεργα σε πολλους ακομα, μιας που η διαρκεια ζωης της θα ελλατωθει αποτομα λογω διαβρωσης, ως που θα αστοχησουν τα περιμετρικα υποστηλωματα.
Ας μην ξεχασουμε και την περιπτωση φωτιας !  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Pappos

Στις εικόνες που βλέπω *δεν υπάρχει απλά διαμήκης οπλισμός αλλά ούτε και εγκάρσιος*. Ο εγκάρσιος οπλισμός λόγω διάβρωσης δεν θα δουλέψει γιατί πολύ απλά δεν θα υπάρχει μέχρι τότε ή η αντοχή του θα έχει μειωθεί αισθητά. Όσο για την περίσφιξη δεν είναι το παρών θέμα για συζήτηση, αλλά είναι θέμα γνωστό (πιστεύω σε όλους τους μηχανικούς που συμμετέχουν στο forum). Αλλά και πάλι είναι υπέρ να υπάρχει επικάλυψη παρά όπως είναι στην photo με ή χωρίς σεισμό (στην αρχική photo).

----------

